
A Skeptic’s Guide to Modern Monetary Theory by N. Gregory Mankiw [pdf] - nabla9
https://scholar.harvard.edu/files/mankiw/files/skeptics_guide_to_modern_monetary_theory.pdf
======
pyuser583
I admit I don’t understand economics. However, neither do most politicians or
readers of HN.

The real appeal of MMT is that it allows be state to raise revenue in a way
that bypasses the dysfunctional Congress, and without the political cost of
taxation.

That’s why Sanders and his followers love it.

Very few people understand it’s merits and flaws. Anyone not an economist who
takes a position on this is motivated by ideology not science.

------
sudomakeup
Raises concerns with MMT and inflation while not once mentioning how
proponents of MMT address inflation. How convenient.

~~~
grandmczeb
The main ways I’ve heard MMT proponents address inflation are price controls
and denying it’s an issue in the first place (both are mentioned in the
article.) Do you have a specific argument you feel was left out?

------
JackRabbitSlim
A skeptics guide to a "Skeptic's" guide; The author of this writes economic
textbooks of competing/mainstream theory

